# Hotels Around Mijas Costa/calahonda



## spquigley (Jun 28, 2007)

We are looking for long term rental but as we have been searching from the UK we were not prepared to commit to a 11 month contract without having seen the place first. 

We were looking for a short term to start with it being summer season that has proved to be difficult. We have decided to stay in a hotel whilst we look for long term and also be able to move straight in once we find somewhere.

If any one knows of reasonable priced hotels they would recommend whilst we search please let me know 

Thanks very much
Thanks
Sharon


----------



## spaino (Jun 11, 2007)

Probably too late now but the Hotel Beatrice just outside Fuengirola is one that many of my friends use as they say it can be very cheap if booked online from Tripadvisor, on saying the Tripadvisor is maybe a good place to start.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lorayne (Aug 1, 2007)

try the artola hotel which is in las chapas. my friend has an apartment for long let ie. 3 months or more. 800 euros amonth 2 bed in las chapas beachside.


----------

